# Day old Kids...watery yellow diarrhea



## sunshinegoat

Good morning 
I have 2 kids that are about 18 hours old.
This morning I went to check on them and noticed their behinds are messy. They have sticky yellow diarrhea. Their temps are 103.3 and 103.5..they are up and nursing and seem fine other than the scours..
Could this be milk overload or something worse? I can't get a sample to run right now as it was all stuck to them. I am running a stool sample on the mom right now. Is coccidia a possibility this early? If I can't get a sample should I treat for it? I like to know what I am treating for before I start throwing things at them...there is no blood in the stool. Things I have on hand:

Electrolytes
Neomycin
Corrid
PenG
Nutri-Drench
LA-200
B Complex

I am worried about dehydration. My husband checked on them around midnight or later and said they were fine so they haven't been scouring for long
What is the best course of action?


----------



## sunshinegoat

Okay...so I read the fecal slide on the mom...no cocci but she does have somewhat of a worm load...not OMG but more than usual..
I have been worming everyone and they are due for one more dose of Ivomec in 7 days. I wasn't sure when this one was due so she is on everyone else's worm schedule. Am I able to dose her now or should I wait...she has clumpy poop..

The babies still seem to be okay other than the runs...


----------



## ogfabby

The runny, sticky yellow poo is normal in 1-3 day old kids. Just make sure it doesn't clog up their little behinds, keep it cleaned off, and give it a couple of days.

Dose the doe. I would dose her with a white wormer like valbazan.


----------



## sunshinegoat

I have safeguard on hand...She was dosed w/ ivomec 2 days ago...should I dose her w/ safeguard and then w/ ivomec as schedualed? Can I give the kids nutri-drench? I had a buckling we bought at a day old scour like this and he was really sick..it smells the same so I am a little worried. The poop isn't excactly sticky...when I was taking their temp it was oozing out..quite thin but not quite water  I did a fecal smear on them and couldn't see anything.


----------



## ogfabby

I would go ahead and dose mom with ivomec and as long as babies are nursing, leave them alone. If you start throwing things at them, it could make it worse.


----------



## ogfabby

I am really betting that it is completely normal baby goat poop though. Bottle babies are different. Especially with the stress of moving them. As long as babies are nursing and acting fine, I would really give them a little bit.


----------



## sunshinegoat

I gave them each 2cc of Nutri Drench...It can't hurt I'm figuring..the babies are up and nursing..All our other moms are probably better at cleaning up their kids...these ones are messy! I think it is borderline not normal stools but at least I don't see anything on the slides. I cleaned them up and will see what they look like in a few hours. Thanks for the help  Any more suggestions are welcome!


----------



## ogfabby

Just remember, with the nutridrench, it can cause strong smelling, runny poop.


----------



## sunshinegoat

ogfabby said:


> Just remember, with the nutridrench, it can cause strong smelling, runny poop.


Okay. noted..thanks  I just get nervous bc of what we dealt w/ treating that bottle baby (I'm getting flash backs!) 
Of all the kids born here we haven't ever had this...We had 7 others born in the last 6 weeks and they were all fine w/ no runny poops at all... I hope it's just milk overload or something..This girls udder is HUGE! 
Thanks again


----------



## happybleats

what you are describing is milk scours...moms milk might be pretty rich...I had a doe who could not feed her babies at all..we had to pull and bottle feed them...if after 24 hours they have not corrected themselves then treatment will be needed... here is a good article to understand whats going on..pics show normal poo and so forth..
http://goat-link.com/content/view/46/75/#.UTNh1jCE17I


----------



## sunshinegoat

Thank you Happybleats...This is EXACTLY what it looks like...If it is not cleared up by tomorrow what should I do? When you pulled your guys did you feed the mom's milk just in moderation? Is it a possibility they can't have their own mothers milk bc it is too rich? Sorry for all the questions we just have not dealt with this yet.


----------



## happybleats

No problems on the questions..: ) with our Poppy, her milk was so rich it had a yellow tinge to it....we mix all our milk from all mamas...so it was ok for the boys...we tried letting mom have them back a few times as they got older but each time back to milk scours : ( Mom is such a great mom we felt bad taking them from her...but this year she had triplets and all three are doing great on her
I would give them 2-3 cc Cd Antitoxin and off milk...give them electros until everything is back to normal...then try again with mom..if it happens again then I would bottle feed..if you have other goats in milk just mix it will moms to calm it down..if not the you can mix it with whole cows milk to bring down the richness...

On mom...ploppy poo can be caused by her worm load..or just from having the kids..but since you did a fecal and found her with worms I would treat her....I use Ivomac + sub Q or Valbazen oral..


----------



## sunshinegoat

I don't have CD anti-toxin. I do have electrolytes though and probios...can I give them both? Are they too young for probiotics? I have one doe in milk but she is nursing her twins (they are 6 days old) so I haven't started milking her yet. Do I have to pull them or can I see if the probios helps? I had a doeling with scours (not from milk) and I gave her probios and after one day she was fine. (I continued for 5 days)


----------



## happybleats

probios certainly wont hurt..a pea size should do it..once off milk they should clear up with out cd antitoxin..but if they dont then you might want to pick some up to help toxins from building in their tummy..electrolytes instead of milk until solid poo again..shouldnt take very long to see improvement : )

once they are back to normal you can try them again with mom along with the probios..see how they do..hopefully they can manage : )


----------



## sunshinegoat

Okay..so I can't really separate them from mom...other than bringing them in the house..or I can tape her teats and milk her out 2x a day. I don't think my feed store has the anti toxin so I need to order it. One side of moms udder is HUGE.. I am going to milk her out, give the babies electrolytes and probios and wrap my head around what I am going to do.

I still need to go down and feed my big group before they start crashing the fences, lol..I'll be back.. Thank you!


----------



## happybleats

you could bring them in for the night...but if you cant...you could try to tape moms teats..her milk at 18 hours still has colostrum so maybe once you milk her out she may be less "rich" ( freeze her milk for emergency colostrum..I like to freeze in ice trays then baggie them up )..I know its hard to take the babies, even when we know its for their own good ..I order the cd antitoxin from Jeffers..they are pretty good price wise..your vet maybe able to sell you some in a pinch as well....hopefully they will handle moms milk soon : )


----------



## sunshinegoat

Thanks for your help. One of them looks a little better. the other one is still scouring pretty bad. I milked out the mom and am going to find some tape. I'm having trouble getting them to take the bottle w/ electrolytes..we will keep at it. I think my next doe is in labor...my husband is on baby patrol so I can rest...I'll keep you updated.


----------



## happybleats

sounds like a busy night...: ) hope everything turns out well...keep me posted on the boys..there is a certain kind of tape to use..not sure what its called..: ) not duct tape hehe


----------



## sunshinegoat

Two more babies hit the ground  The scouring babies seem to be doing better... I milked the mom out and taped her teats. They got the tape off but only a short while ago and I was able to retape. We have been giving them electrolytes and my husband shaved their butts which is making things easier. I wasn't able to spend too much time with them this am due to my other doe kidding. I just got home and my husband is resting (he was on baby patrol until 4 am) so i haven't asked how they were while i was gone. From what I can see they are much better. I haven't been out there long enough to see them poop.
I will go out after I catch my breath


----------



## happybleats

congrats!!! Kidding season is both exciting and exhausting lol..Make sure those babies get milk too...just not all of moms..dilute it with other milk...good job with them : )


----------



## sunshinegoat

Thanks..One of them seems fine now..the other is better, almost normalish yellow baby poop. He is staring to hate me I think! I'm off to try more electrolytes and will milk mom out and see if they can try a little milk. I think they have anyway bc they keep getting the tape off. My thinking is if I get the electrolytes in them and they feel full and if moms not bursting with milk they won't want to drink so much so often. I am limited on space in my kidding area to separate. Everyone lives together in a big group and this doe wasn't in my schedule, lol! I'll try this and see if it works.


----------



## happybleats

sounds like you are on top of it lol...hopefully her non colostrum milk will do fine with them : )


----------



## sunshinegoat

I hope so!! I am beat! I have (hopefully) the next three days off. I am going to try to sleep past sunrise  I shouldn't have said that..I have an overdue doe so she'll probably go sooner rather than later


----------



## happybleats

lol..yep...they like to go when its least convenient lol..


----------



## sunshinegoat

The babies are doing great! They are passing normal stool and back on mother's milk. I put them out side w/ the rest of the herd and they are lively and playing with all the other babies ♥


----------



## swambles28

My doe had twins, she wouldnt let one feed so i am bottle feeding it and i noticed that the kid has yellow runny poo but also has some kinda white things in it almost looks like rice? new to goat raising and concerned!


----------



## happybleats

> My doe had twins, she wouldnt let one feed so i am bottle feeding it and i noticed that the kid has yellow runny poo but also has some kinda white things in it almost looks like rice? new to goat raising and concerned!


Welcome swambles28

It is better to start your own thread so your needs are seen by all....BUT...lets get started with some info on your bottle baby.

what is her breed?
How old is she and how much does she weigh
WHat are you feeding, moms milk or replacer or??
How much does she get?
get a temp on her as well...101.5-103.5 is normal range

for now..STOP all milk..as long as she is runny she can not digest the milk...replace her milk with quality electrolytes....( ill post a recipe to make your own)
scour guard or pepto to help dry her bum and sooth her tummy

the white things can be either tape worm or tissue from her straining to poop ...

if you start your own thread you can copy and paste this post so we have it all together....


----------



## transformers

I have a baby goat maybe 3 hours old with a stool that is very dark and sticky. It seems to be painful for the baby to pass its stool.I don't believe this is normal at all. any thoughts??


----------



## ksalvagno

Normal. It is the merconium.


----------



## toth boer goats

All great advice.


----------



## happybleats

Yes..black stick gooy poo is babies first poop... .


----------

